# Husqvarna 325HD60 Repair



## ResidentPeach (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm not really new to handling chainsaws and other handheld equipment, however I'm relatively new to any mechanical work on said tools. I bought a Husky 325HD60 Hedge Trimmer a few weeks ago as a project for a bargain £40 buyout, it's spent the past year in storage not being used. Seller wouldn't tell me if it was working or not so with a little surprise the engine kicked in however the blades had no power given to them and the engine would eventually stall. Skipping further ahead anyways, I had rebuilt the top end since the piston head along with its rings were in awful shape because of some detonation. I pulled the Zama C1Q-EL26A carburetor out and thoroughly cleaned that with some carb spray and put it back together. The engine now starts and the blades have plenty of power sent to them, however that's only if I start the engine with some throttle on a fully open choke. If I let go of the throttle completely, the engine will stall instead of idling however it will gladly throttle all day.

Out of ideas at this point and would hugely appreciate any tips or some insight to what could be the offending cause. I've not replaced the fuel filter yet however I've ordered one taking into consideration that it's been sat in storage for a while and I'm yet to replace it.



Spoiler: Picture Of Trimmer


----------



## ResidentPeach (Aug 6, 2020)

Update to the thread, I've cleaned out the carburetor once more just to make sure none of the jets are clogged. New fuel filter arrived today and I've swapped them around, same issue persists and it's now starting to stall when given too little throttle. I've made a quick small video and posted it down below just to add some more perspective on the matter. I'm inclined to buy a completely new carburetor for it however I want to be sure that's causing the issues first.



Spoiler: Video Of Trimmer


----------



## medalist (Aug 7, 2020)

Sounds like you still have an issue with powerhead but blades may be a culprit affecting diagnosis.
A consideration with hedge trimmers is the massive amount of friction involved with the reciprocating blades.
I sharpen these all the time but any further engine diagnosis I'd loosen up the blade hardware so the engine can idle and run properly and then address them.
Carb cleaner is not a good solution for 2 cycle carbs. Brake cleaner is a better choice but compressed air will do almost all the work required given the chance.
Good luck.


----------



## ResidentPeach (Aug 7, 2020)

medalist said:


> Sounds like you still have an issue with powerhead but blades may be a culprit affecting diagnosis.
> A consideration with hedge trimmers is the massive amount of friction involved with the reciprocating blades.
> I sharpen these all the time but any further engine diagnosis I'd loosen up the blade hardware so the engine can idle and run properly and then address them.
> Carb cleaner is not a good solution for 2 cycle carbs. Brake cleaner is a better choice but compressed air will do almost all the work required given the chance.
> Good luck.



As well as obvious signs of detonation on the piston head, I forgot to mention a major detail in that it was scored as well as the cylinder wall. I was being naive in thinking that I could get away with just replacing the head and rings since I couldn't physically feel the scoring on the cylider wall. I probably have a lot better compression compared to what I started with because of the piston head and ring replacement, applying a healthy amount of dirko gasket seal etcetera. However I think it may not enough and that the cylinder walls scoring is ruining any chance of it being above 100 psi. Anyways I've ordered for a compression tester to make my life a whole lot easier, and to give my wallet a well earnt break 

Thanks for the tip about the blades, I gave it a go by loosening the blades and the problem still persists so like you say it may be the powerhead. I will probably crack open the gearbox later and check out the connecting rod just to be sure, as far as I was concerned if the blades could actually reciprocate without any binding they were fine however it may still have a problem in the gearbox that I've not yet diagnosed. I did actually buy brake cleaner but I referred to it as carb cleaner because the guy at the shop told me there's no difference, I certainly need to fact check more  compressed air though is a good shout because I've wasted so much brake cleaner by treating it like compressed air.


----------



## ResidentPeach (Aug 13, 2020)

Well I've finally rectified the issue after going down an entire checklist which really I didn't mind whatsoever considering I wanted to completely service the hedge trimmer, a carburetor rebuild finally did the trick. More specifically it was the diaphragm gasket, I would've never thought that caused the machine to stall on idle however you live and you learn especially when this is still a learning curve for me. Hopefully this thread helps anybody else with a similar issue with their hedge trimmer, chainsaw etcetera.


----------

